# Eldar Autarch



## FieldFactory (Feb 27, 2012)

Homemade Eldar Autarch, hope you like it:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

stunning!!!!!!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

um, i hate to burst your bubble but all that mini is is a dire avenger exarch. can't fault the painting on it though, very crisp


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

And model-wise, there is little difference between an Exarch and an Autarch.
They can take advantage of most exarch skills and can use most of their wargear.

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

He needs a cloak, all Autarch have to have a cloak its eldar law 

@chrome I think what Jams is getting at is that he has nothing on him to make him stand out from a "off the sprue" Dire avenger Exarch, hes using all dire avenger parts and wargear options,helmet etc etc so the inclusion of something from outside of the dire avenger box would have made him lean towards Autarch than Exarch.

Love the paint job


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@chrome, i beg to differ. aesthetically they are very different.

take the below example for instance



> Autarch conversion by "Fold" from Warseer


as you can see, it is clearly an autarch.

the OP has posted a DA exarch, which while excellently painted, has nothing to differentiate it as being an Autarch.

Sorry to be a pendant but that's how it is.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I must confess, I was disappointed in the lack of conversion work to differentiate it - but the paint job is excellent. What has been used to highlight the red? It looks like 3 shades of orange?


----------



## FieldFactory (Feb 27, 2012)

TheKingElessar said:


> I must confess, I was disappointed in the lack of conversion work to differentiate it - but the paint job is excellent. What has been used to highlight the red? It looks like 3 shades of orange?


I use bubonic brown + red, and yellow + red to highlight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, though I had been hoping it was with the new paints, as I can't stock up the old ones anymore...ah well.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jams said:


> @chrome, i beg to differ. aesthetically they are very different.
> 
> take the below example for instance
> 
> ...


Hes got a cloak too, very important, cloaks are cool.


I was very disappointed that GW didnt put out a multipart plastic kit for the autarch, maybe for the next codex we will get one.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@bits, i know right!?

a multipart autarch would be sweet, especially in plastic.

we can hope...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> He needs a cloak, all Autarch have to have a cloak its eldar law


He's got a loin cloth that looks like it could be a baby-eldar's cloak... does that not count?

Loving the model, think it looks stunning, but would agree that if you were to do another then it could do with looking a little more impressive (stance, weapons or helm-top... anything just to make it stand out a little more).


----------

